# Greatest saddle in the world?



## lemonpedals23 (Feb 5, 2007)

After eyeing the Selle An Attomica saddle for way to long, I finally decided to buy one for my current SS build. I have heard a few issues with the rails bending under bigger riders. Still, I couldn't resist and I bought a Honey Titanica Clyde for myself. But even the guy at the company warned me about using the saddle off road when I said I was 200+lbs.

First of all, it is amazing! There are a lot of posts on the forum about it, so I wont go on and on. Lets just say, its the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden. It's also the heaviest, but Id take the extra weigh any day on any trail. When da arse is happy, I'm happy.










Since riding it, I have run into two guys on the trail that asked me if I had any problems with the rails bending. So far I haven't. It seams this saddle had two strong reputations.

One, its insane comfy.

Two, its prone to bending under heavy riders.

This saddle is too expensive and too comfortable for me to risk bending it. Because of this, I removed it and put it on my cross bike.

My question is, how many people have actually had issues with this saddle bending?


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

all of my fat internet buddies said they bent their saddles so that's like 3 votes right there


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Centre it..*

As far as I know, only one or two riders have bent the rails, and in those instances, it was mainly because the saddle was placed too far back on the rails.

You, or anyone else considering buying the Selle AnAtomica really needs to get a layback post if you find that the saddle is hanging too far back on the steel rails. If the saddle is placed almost in the centre of the rails then there shouldn't be any problems with bending them.

There is a lot of stress and weight on the saddle rails and if all that is concentrated on the steel with a saddle that is hanging off the seatpost clamp with 85% or more acting like a big lever, then something is going to give.

Common sense in setting up the saddle so that undue stress is not placed on the rails should result in no bending, off road or on.

I'm no heavyweight, but my 160 lbs gives the saddle a hard time every day, with no signs of bending.

In any case, Tom stands 100% behind his product should anything go amiss.

R.


----------



## Paladin (Aug 7, 2006)

*Agreed*



Rainman said:


> As far as I know, only one or two riders have bent the rails, and in those instances, it was mainly because the saddle was placed too far back on the rails.
> 
> You, or anyone else considering buying the Selle AnAtomica really needs to get a layback post if you find that the saddle is hanging too far back on the steel rails. If the saddle is placed almost in the centre of the rails then there shouldn't be any problems with bending them.
> 
> ...


I have 4 and I am a major clyde. On my road and mtb, I have never had a problem. I ride a rigid SS mtb and use a Kent Eriksen lay back TI seatpost. The instructions for the saddle recommend this, and that is what I did. No regrets. Like I said, I now have 4 of them.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I dig mine...very comfy. I come in at 200+ then add mule...while my Eriksen post has given slight ground from time to time(you really need to torque that badboy down), the rails rail. Even get dialed in with position, seat always seems comfy.


----------



## sean350 (May 22, 2004)

Okay... I feel stupid, but does the Titanico have titanium rails?
By the name it would seem that it does, but from the pics and price it doesn't seem so.
How can you call a saddle a Titanico, and not have it be made from titanium?
-Sean


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

sean350 said:


> Okay... I feel stupid, but does the Titanico have titanium rails?
> By the name it would seem that it does, but from the pics and price it doesn't seem so.
> How can you call a saddle a Titanico, and not have it be made from titanium?
> -Sean


 Steel rails, not Ti. The name is Titanico.

R.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish they made it with springs!Titanium ones


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

They are indeed the best saddles in the world,period. No question.

My first one ended up with slightly bent rails from running it all the way back. Not enough to cause a problem, but I could see where things were headed. I know this puts a lot of stress on the rails, but why does this only happen to Titanicos? I've done the same with numerous WTB saddles and never had a problem.

Since I already use a normal layback post (25mm) with other saddles (even with a 73* STA on my bike), I've found it necessary to get the FSA SL-220, with 35mm of setback, to avoid damage to the Titanico. Now I can run it about 10mm forward, which should avoid any problems.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

I will share my experience as I loved (notice the past tense) the saddle. First some facts - I am 190 lbs and used the saddle on a full suspension Hammerhead 100 (Titus RacerX-100). 

The positives -
1. Customer Service is awesome
2. The saddle is extremely comfortable

The negatives -
1. Steel and not Titanium so the weight is a penalty but is offset by the comfort.
2. I've bent THREE of these saddles and only once was it because the saddle was not centered. The company replaced it twice but I agree that the third was at my own risk. 

I've used the saddle with a Thomson post, a Moots post and a Syntace post. I've bent it on each. The bending happens when I'm climbing on rough trails and the weight shifts back on the saddle. It did not happen due to big drops or anything of the sort. It happened all three times on a sudden, small impact to the rear of the bike when the weight is shifted to the back (remember, I'm also riding full suspension). 

I'm not trying to trash the saddles because I truly loved the saddle. I find it hard to believe I could be the only one suffering with bent rails given that I bent three of them and am under 200 lbs (although not by much). The customer service was great and the product has a ton of potential. If they ever go to titanium rails and perhaps shorten the length of the rails, I would even try again. However, I've used WTB, Koobi, Terry and a variety of other saddles and have NEVER bent a rail regardless of the post or where it is mounted on the post.

My final advice would be that if you are 175lbs or less, have the right bike geometry or laid back post to run the saddle very far forward on the rails, or use it on a road bike, then by all means go for the saddle. Otherwise, I would avoid it.
Barry


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

I am 225+ lbs naked and so far (knock on wood) mine has not bent. I ride at least 15 - 30 hours a week so its not like it is sitting in the garage  

A question about seat posts. Do some seat posts have more supportive clamp systems than others? I have only had thomson and maxm so I don't know. It seems a clamp with a larger surface area may help offset the bending issue.


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Syntace is supposed to have a more suportive clamping system, The clamp on the bottom is a bit longer than the top clamp allowing the rails to sit on a larger surface area. Theoretically it should work, but in practice, CrashCanipe said he was still able to bend the rails with the syntace soo...


----------



## Minor Threat (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about the Arione!  

Kidding aside, thats a great looking saddle. I think I'm too heavy for it tho


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Other models?*

I am very interested in getting one of these saddles for my long distance road bike. Has anyone tried any of the the other models besides the Titanico? In their saddle shop the also list a Robusto model and a Settebello model with titanium rails. Although they are not listed in the Watershed model. Also, any further info on the 3 different slot designs would be appreciated. The saddle will be going on a new custom road bike which will be used foe commuting and general road riding, as well as centuries and even longer rides.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

BeerCan said:


> I am 225+ lbs naked and so far (knock on wood) mine has not bent. I ride at least 15 - 30 hours a week so its not like it is sitting in the garage
> 
> A question about seat posts. Do some seat posts have more supportive clamp systems than others? I have only had thomson and maxm so I don't know. It seems a clamp with a larger surface area may help offset the bending issue.


i bent mine, running it on a thomson layback seatpost. there are 100% supportive of their products and i expect another one in the mail any day now.

that said, they suggest not using thomson because the clamping points are not wide enough, so if you can run it centered (and/or) with a wide clamp seatpost they should be fine.

as to a wider clamp post ... anyone have suggestions? because my thomson won't cut it, and i don't want to bend another one. i also didn't have the saddle all the way back on the rails.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

Not to be off topic, but have any of you tried the fizik Gobi? To me, it's the best.. =)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

That's more bent rails than I would like to hear about from a non-weight-weenie saddle. Sounds more like a design issue. Not taking Thomson posts into consideration when designing a high-end saddle in this day and age is lame.

I noticed in another thread that the company's response to complaints about the saddle snagging people shorts was that these riders should work out more and/or learn how to ride properly.

Everyone seems to agree that these saddle are comfortable, but I am not too impressed by the strength, design or attitude of the company.

Unless their mark-up is astronomical, they will probably put themselves out of business sending out free replacements rather than fixing their issues.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure why I had problems with the saddle. I switched to the Syntace P6 seatpost - it does have longer clamps. It is $155 at Speedgoat for the carbon model. It is a beautiful seatpost. It is significantly longer than the Thomson but as I posted above, I found a way to bend it. Not sure if it is my riding style but I have never bent another saddle. As I said, I would highly recommend it for a road bike or a lighter rider.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath (great name by the way),
I had the same issue of snagging my shorts and just took a small sander and filed the edges at the front and it took care of the problem. However, I agree with you regarding not designing a saddle to work with a Thomson seatpost. Given the cost of the saddle, I'm surprised they haven't switched to titanium and raised the price. For many of us looking for a comfortable saddle, at these prices another $25 or $50 would not be an issue to get it lighter and/or stronger.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Another poster also said that sanding the nose to a finer finish took care of the problem. 

Its good that there is a relatively simple solution to the problem. Its not so good that someone who pays that much for a saddle has to complete the finishing work, or that the company misdirects their customers rather than admit that the problem is with the saddle and not the rider's under-developed thighs, glutes and core muscles.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*Letting the cat out of the bag.*



CrashCanipe said:


> PeanutButterBreath (great name by the way),
> I had the same issue of snagging my shorts and just took a small sander and filed the edges at the front and it took care of the problem. However, I agree with you regarding not designing a saddle to work with a Thomson seatpost. Given the cost of the saddle, I'm surprised they haven't switched to titanium and raised the price. For many of us looking for a comfortable saddle, at these prices another $25 or $50 would not be an issue to get it lighter and/or stronger.


I was going to wait till I posted some pictures on my new build thread before I shared this with the world,but what you guys are saying is very helpful so I may as well spill some of the beans now.My builder is fabricating a custom 6Al/4V Ti Titanico frame and it should be ready in a week or two (but things are alittle behind schedule so please be more patient than I am).
My motivation for asking him to do this for me was for the best reasons,BLING!But after reading about your experiences with the rails bending,(which I was totally unaware of BTW,so thank you for sharing) I can now assume a more rational and wise posture when I explain why I did this:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Hopefully your builder is aware that the design of the original frame could use some reinforcement.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hopefully your builder is aware that the design of the original frame could use some reinforcement.


He was not,but now thanks to this thread he is:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

What does the clyde version weigh? I ride a Brooks Team Professional that was butchered by Black Sheep Cycles and it comes in at 487 grams. Most comfortable seat ever...but I am curious about the Titanico.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I hope it turns out well. A custom saddle frame is definitely going above and beyond. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ooops !*

This is a surprise to me about the number of saddle rails bending. I had no idea that CC had bent three saddle rails.. 

I will have to stop recommending these saddles until this problem is fixed, imo.

It seems a shame that such a comfortable platform is rather spoiled by the softish steel used in this case. Maybe Tom should look at replacing the soft steel rails with Cromo or a harder steel so the rails don't bend.

The saddle really should be able to be used by anyone irrespective of their weight, imo.

Thanks for the heads up on this, I hope Tom reads it and does something about it fairly quickly.

My apologies to those who purchased one after reading my test/reviews.

I still think that this is the most comfortable saddle I have ever used and it would be a crying shame to see it be restricted to lighter riders just because of the rail steel being too soft for heavy riders.

R.

**** I just posted an email to Tom @ Selle about the bending rails. I will keep everyone updated on his reply. ****

R.


----------



## lemonpedals23 (Feb 5, 2007)

> I know this puts a lot of stress on the rails, but why does this only happen to Titanicos? I've done the same with numerous WTB saddles and never had a problem.


Exactly what I was thinking while reading this post. Thanks for all the feedback. Looks like Ill be leaving the Titanico on the cross bike until they come out with a "mountain model"


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

lemonpedals23 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking while reading this post. Thanks for all the feedback. Looks like Ill be leaving the Titanico on the cross bike until they come out with a "mountain model"


could be that the rails are longer than any other saddle i've ever seen. that gives people the opportunity to slide them farther back.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

sennaster said:


> could be that the rails are longer than any other saddle i've ever seen. that gives people the opportunity to slide them farther back.


 Obviously, this is a part of the 'problem' but not the whole thing.
I have seen other riders ...and have used many different saddles/seats on bikes that were placed all the way back or forward on the rails to get the correct KOP positioning, without bending the rails.

Whilst placing the saddle all the way forward or back on the rails is not the ideal position, according to CrashCanipe, he had the rails centered in the clamp and still bent them.

My recommendation on these saddles being the most comfortable I have ever ridden still stands, I firmly believe that to be true. The shape and design are fantastic, the comfort is waaaay above anything else available, imo. However, if the saddle is restricted to only lightweight riders or road riders because the rails are too soft, then that places restrictrictions on my recommendations also.

I'm waiting to hear from Tom on this.....

R.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is Tom's reply to my email to him...

Ray,



There is no rhyme or reason to limited number of bent rails. Riders of all weights are managing to do this. Only common ground so far, which has not been cause to make design changes just yet, are Thompson seat posts and saddles shoved back as far as they will go, but these things are not common to every bent saddle.
Mountain bikers, road riders, men, and women of all weight classes have all managed to bend a rail. The count so far is insignificant and I can imagine chatter on web is much more pronounced than warranted. 
We are frankly amazed at what we've seen come back in course of warrantee replacements considering the incredible pressures it takes to bend the wire in first place. 
Engineer at wire forming company and I talk. Given time we’re going to build a fixture to test returned saddles for a couple of specific things.
In the meantime, I keep asking riders who bent them as many questions as possible. It is also of interest that folks we’ve replaced saddle for are not bending replacements…



Regards,

Tom Milton

MCM Selle An-Atomica, Inc.

707 372-6540


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Rainman said:


> It is also of interest that folks we've replaced saddle for are not bending replacements&#8230;
> Tom


That does not jive with what some guys are saying here.

My theory on the mystery bending is that the tension of the hide is the or at least a factor in this,being that the high adjustability of the hide tension is a distinguishing factor of this saddle.It only makes sense (to me at least) that the more slack that you adjust into the leather,the more dynamic the forces (pulling) that rails must endure during performance.Unlike other traditional leather saddles (brooks,lepper) that make their hides into a relatively rigid shell that keep the forces on the rails as vertical (pushing) as possible.
Can any of the people here who have had their rails bend on them please confirm or dispute this by reporting to what level the hide was adjusted during the time of rail failure?
Again,my feeling that it is probably on the soft side.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

So...you think that because the leather was not adjusted tightly enough, that it caused...or helped to cause the rail bending because no upward force was being applied...or not enough upward force was applied by the saddle leather to the rails?

Or ... that because there was too much tension applied to the rails by having the leather too tight it helped to cause the bending?

Or...um...what?  

I have several Brooks leather saddles and generally, the leather is heavier and stiffer than the Selle. One of the Brooks is a Selle-modified saddle and the leather is very hard in comparison to the Selle AnAtomica.

It may just be ... in the end, that Tom finds out that the steel is too soft for those extra long rails and needs to be changed for a much more high tensile type...as I think that generally, the Selle has the longest rails on a saddle that I have seen lately.


R.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

> So...you think that because the leather was not adjusted tightly enough, that it caused...or helped to cause the rail bending because no upward force was being applied...or not enough upward force was applied by the saddle leather to the rails?
> 
> Or ... that because there was too much tension applied to the rails by having the leather too tight it helped to cause the bending?
> 
> Or...um...what?


The earlier or something to its affect.The reason that I say this is because of the precedent set by the other traditional designs (like brooks) not suffering this.



> It may just be ... in the end, that Tom finds out that the steel is too soft for those extra long rails and needs to be changed for a much more high tensile type...as I think that generally,


I was under the impression that the rails were made of Chromoly already,am I mistaken?



> the Selle has the longest rails on a saddle that I have seen lately.
> 
> R.


Your suggestion just may be the simplest and best solution if in fact its design could be improved by changing the material.But it would be good for us to isolate the reason why this same saddle would succeed with some and fail with others, especially if that factor is not the usual culprit like weight or post.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

Rainman,
Thanks for your diligence in following up on this. Tom was really helpful early on after I bent the first two saddles. We agreed on the third saddle that it was at my own risk since they had replaced it twice. He offered to return my money or give me the third saddle so I think this was fair. The understanding was there was something about my riding style and/or weight transfer that was causing the problem. Frankly, this is a copout and my view is the product is just not ready for primetime. The problem is the rails are extremely long compared to other saddles and they are just not strong enough. If you can't tell, I'm extremely disappointed this saddle doesn't work because I think Tom and company are on to something with the design because it is the best saddle in terms of comfort that I've ever used. 

I find it hard to believe there are only a few failures in the rails. I'm not some guy who abuses his bikes. I'm a 40 year old guy who rides rocky trails in New Jersey and does mostly ultra-endurance cross country races - Leadville, Shenandoah, 24 hours, etc. I've never bent a derailleur hanger, never bent a rim (except for one spectacular crash in Moab), etc. 

If Tom and company get this issue figured out, I'll be back in line for another - call me crazy but I've tried a dozen plus saddles in my 15 years of riding to try to find something that is comfortable and does not cause numbness. My backup choice remains a WTB Laser V Ti. But a Titanium railed Titanico would be sweet.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

when my rails initially bent the adjustment screw was about 2/3 the way through its potential tension (2/3 on the tight side). 

after bending, i bent it back straight and tightened the screw more ... but it was too late.

Ti rails, with potentially shorter rails would probably be helpful ... but i don't think i was very graceful at coming back down onto the saddle from standing, so that probably was the major factor. 

200lb rear + long rails + retarded monkey style (quoting teamdicky) = bad news bears.

if they find a solution to this, i am all over it ... i just got back from a ride on my old WTB and my taint is pissed at me right now. i really didn't get how much better the titanico was until today. 

i think i'll try a devo or one of the body geometry saddles for a while, its supposed to be a bit wider than the crappy wtb version i have right now.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

sean350 said:


> How can you call a saddle a Titanico, and not have it be made from titanium?
> -Sean


The ship named the _Titanic_ was not titanium either........


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

In no particular order I would have to vote for the following saddles as candidates for being "Greatest saddle in the world?", old Vetta Turbo saddles were darn cool, original WTB SST sadles (before they started with all that taint cut out bs), same with the WTB sparkle finish saddles (originally sold to the dh and ds crowd) Bontrager Race Day saddles, Selle Italia Flites, Titec Ithy Giove (even though it was a Bontrager clone) , Titec Berzerker DH (although it gets my vote for being big and ugly it was darn comfy) and let's not forget Brooks Team Professional ( if you don't mind it's antique look and weight penalty).


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

spacemonkey said:


> I would like to vote for the following saddles


Like the Highlander - "there can only be one".


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

Since "there can only be one" then I'll have to go with the Selle Italia Flite Ti Saddle. If there is a saddle that is deserving of the title of "legendary" this has got bo be it. Short of being the hot set up for big hit gravity fiendsor clydesdale sized bombers the Selle Italia Flite Ti Saddle has proven iteself a long time favorite for roadies, mountain bikers and cross riders alike. Virtually unchanged from it's introduction in the early '90's it's light, comfortable, and narrow enough in order to drop your butt off the back of it for steep drop offs. Unlike other "modern" saddles the Filte looks good on almost any bike, try saying that about a Specialized Toupe...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

spacemonkey said:


> Since "there can only be one" then I'll have to go with the Selle Italia Flite Ti Saddle. If there is a saddle that is deserving of the title of "legendary" this has got bo be it. Short of being the hot set up for big hit gravity fiendsor clydesdale sized bombers the Selle Italia Flite Ti Saddle has proven iteself a long time favorite for roadies, mountain bikers and cross riders alike. Virtually unchanged from it's introduction in the early '90's it's light, comfortable, and narrow enough in order to drop your butt off the back of it for steep drop offs. Unlike other "modern" saddles the Filte looks good on almost any bike, try saying that about a Specialized Toupe...


The Flite Ti gets my vote too. Unfortunately, it seems to have changed quite a bit in the latest version.  Hopefully the alterations are mostly cosmetic, though they are bad enough in that respect.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

The best saddle is the one that fits your own butt perfectly and can withstand the rigours of the riding you do.

I have a late 30's Wright's leather saddle that meets and far exceeds that criteria.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Sixty Fiver said:


> The best saddle is the one that fits your own butt perfectly and can withstand the rigours of the riding you do.
> 
> I have a late 30's Wright's leather saddle that meets and far exceeds that criteria.


Word.


----------



## miSSfit (Jan 29, 2004)

My Titanico rails bent. The saddle was centered, I weigh 180lbs, and the saddle was less than 6 months old. I just received my new one but the cut out is off center. 
I have these saddles on three bikes, but I'm not impressed with thier QC. I've already sent back two saddles with off center cut outs, and now I have a third. If they weren't so comfortable I'd be done with them.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmm...that's not too good to hear. 

I have seen some slight variations in slot width and shape, but nothing major.

The bending rails is a problem that needs to be looked into though, as 180lbs isn't really a 'heavyweight' rider.


R.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bad news!*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> The Flite Ti gets my vote too. Unfortunately, it seems to have changed quite a bit in the latest version.  Hopefully the alterations are mostly cosmetic, though they are bad enough in that respect.


I know a friend who tried the new version and says it's way different than the original. Most alarmingly, he said it's way firmer. I'm not going to waste my money on that one, that's for sure! (I trust this guys opinion, so I feel confident in that decision)


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

I love my An-Atomica - completely comfortable. I was able to break one... I didn't bend rails, but the weld on the front of my clyde version of the An-Atomica broke - This was the two welds that holds the circular piece that the tensioning screw goes through... that whole piece broke off during a climb and I had to ride a hammock back to the trailhead. It could have cracked or something in a crash and I didn't notice... Mine was about 2 months old and was on a BlackSheep (Ti BS post with Thomson hardware)... It was replaced and I've been riding it for awhile without problems. The rails didn't bend and have held my 190lbs comfortably well. Tom asked lots of questions because only one other saddle had broken this way that he knew about and wanted to learn from it... My replacement was sent quickly and I sent him the broken one for research! 

As a side note, I was able to bend the rails on the chromo stock Yeti 575 saddle during a crash. I noticed it a day or so later, because it was a slight bend... I'm wondering how many of the people with broken saddles did some form of damage during a crash - weakening the saddle - and then it broke some time later? Obviously, not every one was damaged that way... but this is mountain biking and sometimes we eat it...


----------



## ynotc100 (Apr 10, 2007)

*conditioner for an-atomica*

is their leather conditioner the only one to use? have one on the way from ebay. not sure how neglected it might be but it looked great. any thoughts?


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

sennaster said:


> could be that the rails are longer than any other saddle i've ever seen. that gives people the opportunity to slide them farther back.


Maybe compared to the teaser "mini-rails" on Brooks saddles. But my Titanico doesn't go any further back than the WTB saddles I own, at least in terms of actual butt position.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

i just got one yesterday they really are way comfy, i'd have to say though they are a major pain to put on a moots post! took me about an hour of swearing to get the thing on there...:madman: i was initially kinda shocked at the sheer size of the thing out of the box, looks a lot bigger than what im used to ....


----------



## DaUsualSuspect (Dec 18, 2006)

I have bent the seat rails and my saddle was roughly centered. I am 220 and ride a rigid Air9

As always, MCM's customer service was excellent and they shipped me a replacement saddle right away. I was told the problem was with the Thomson post not the seat rails. I have since replaced the lower seat mount on my post with one that is 3/4" longer and made out of tool steel. (Tool and Die maker father helps in these situations) If it bends the rails again they are full of crap. I used this post before the mods with other saddles and have never bent a seat rail

But again, I cannot stress enough the excellent customer service and sweet ride.


----------



## brontotx (Apr 5, 2006)

*Seatpost Question*

After riding my Titanico (waterproof Clydesdale model) for about 4 months, it started creaking and, 'lo and behold, the rails were bent when I looked at it carefully. The front cap that hooks over the adjuster screw was also twisted back wards such that I couldn't get an allen wrench on the screw. I am a heavy clyde (~280+/-), but ride mostly urban streets (Houston) with a lot of poorly maintained roads and sidewalks, so the seat takes occasional hits (but not as bad as riding roots or rock).

I called Tom and after discussing my set up at length (Moots lay back seat post, centered on rail, not too aggressive riding), Tom suggested, for the replacement seat he is sending, that I: (1) maintain better tension on the seat and (2) consider using another seat post. While I am guilty of not maintaining proper tension (my prior saddle was a Brooks Conquest that needed infrequent tensioning), I found Tom's seat post recommendations interesting.

Tom recommended a Campy seat post with a reported 1-3/4" long seat rail clamp (which translates to 44.5 mm). As the Moots seat rail clamp is much shorter (1-1/8" or ~28.5 mm), I agree with Tom's line of thinking and question whether the Moots clamp is too short for the long rails of the Titanico.

Since I have a spare Thomson seat post, I also asked Tom about using it and he was wishy-washy as others (CC?) had some bending problems with Thomsons. *My question is: *why would a Thomson be that different than a Campy as the Thomson's seat rail clamp is only 1/8" (3.2 mm) shorter than reported length of the Campy?

As the Titanico IS the most comfortable saddle I have ridden:thumbsup:, I am going to try to make it work in spite of my weight. I would also like to add that Tom did not quibble one iota in regard to replacing my seat (I didn't even have to ask). He stated that only "10-20" folks have had bent rails and he didn't know if the problems were due to: (1) improper mounting (too far forward), (2) too short a seat rail clamp, (3) quality control with the steel used for the rails, (4) improper tension, (5) riding intensity/style, or (6) some combination of these. He did say that he didn't consider weight a factor as he has other customers much heavier than I with no problems (I think he was being kind  ).


----------



## Fredrik Larsson (Oct 12, 2005)

Have read the thread but cant find the weight... So, what is the weight of this saddle?


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

this is not a weight weenie saddle. Mine weighs over a pound (480g)


----------



## mwc29 (Mar 14, 2006)

*FAQ fro their web page*

Saddle Nose & Shorts Snagging - We realize after too long that for few of you who snag your shorts on the saddle nose when you sit down there is a fundamental issue in pay. Due to wonderful nature of Selle An-Atomica design riders are able to ride with saddle nose up attitude which balances our core weight properly over the sit bones. This nose up attitude is the difference that may cause some riders to catch their shorts when sitting from standing position. You need to work on your thigh, gluteus, and core strength so you can sit down rather than fall back onto the saddle!

LD Slot Clamshell Edges - The narrow edges toward the rear of some saddles may bump into each other or even overlap during riding. You may see evidence of this when you're off the bike on close examination of the slot edges. You can use an Xacto knife, single edge razor blade, or other sharp knife edge to trim the slot edges in this region so you have a gap of 3/16" - 1/4" or 4-6 mm.

Titanico is our widest at 145-155mm, offering the most accommodating sit bone contact area.

Robusto is medium wide at 135-145mm. (Original designs not yet in production.)

Settebello is our narrow model at 125-135mm. (Original designs not yet in production.)

Slot shapes - LD, ED-S & ED Patent Pending designs.

I would say that "the greatest saddle in the world" would not have a thighmaster and x-acto pre-requisite. It also seems from the posters comments that they have the comfort aspect down, and they just need to get it together on the fabrication/materials side of the house.


----------



## bobbaloo (Jul 27, 2007)

It sounds to me like there is a simple manufacturing issue hinged around what may be a lack of heat treatment and tempering of the rails once they have been formed. 

If the steel is left in an annealed state (which is what it is probably received in, to make it easier to work), there would be some work-hardening due to the forming process, but this would only have small effect; one would expect it to be relatively easy to induce a permanent deformation due to loading during use. However, with the right heat treatment and tempering, the properties of the steel can be significantly manipulated to where any deformation experienced in use would be within the elastic deformation range, and not result in permanent bending. 

It sounds like this product could be inexpensively improved with the informed input and recommendations of a metallurgist. This could probably be obtained for free if there is a university with a mechanical engineering department nearby, it would make a good case study for a lab course.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*So far its the specialized avatar..*

comfy but still dont know much about the durability of it.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

Funny...I never hear anyone complaining of their Brooks breaking.  

:thumbsup:


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this saddle but ended up bending the rails like some of the other posters here. I waited until I contacted the manufacturer before I posted about it. I was in contact with Tom at mcmwin about my issue. He was very helpful and after I sent him some pictures he agreed that the saddle should be under warranty. The whole process took about 2 weeks from first contact until the new saddle was in my hand. It was nice to be able to deal with a company that is communicative and responsible for their product.

I did notice that my new saddle is much shorter than my original one. The cutout is also larger and the leather is much more taut. The old saddle in the pic has the tension screw in its tightest position and it is still not as tight as the new one. Personally I think the shorter saddle will be better and I can't wait to get it back on my bike.


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll be honest and admit that I didn't read this whole thread, but I gotta ask; has anyone just made a cutout in their Brooks? 

Brooks saddles don't have the problems that I'm hearing about with the Anatomicas, and there are much more/better model choices.


----------



## emwarble (Aug 6, 2006)

A # of guys have had their Brooks cut and or cutout. Also I think you can have them treated from mcmwin. Check their website, I think it is $50 to have leather treated on both sides of saddle and cutout. I'm going to send my Swift soon, if it is still available, I just don't have another saddle to ride. I think the swift is 100g lighter than the Titanico and at 140lbs I'm not worried about bending the rails!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a modified Brooks which is currently on my RIP 9. It has the AnAtomica cutout and "butchered" sides of the saddle as well. It is a standard Brooks B17.

I have had no problems with it at all so far. It is a harder/firmer leather than the Selle [which I also have] and the frame is different from the Selle.

I have also modified several other Brooks saddles in this way. The Selle AnAtomica is a softer leather than the Brooks and tends to need lots more adjustment to get it firm, but is more comfortable to ride on than the Brooks.

Getting Tom to modify your own Brooks is a good idea. :thumbsup:

R.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*bent mine*

Just contacted about a replacement. I'm 165 and have to run it full back for my fit, just like the WTB I was using that has never bent.

It has been a slow bend and I have been adjusting the angle to get by for a couple months. Nothing like having your buddy tell you how jacked your seat is right before a 100 mile race  It did get worse by the end of the race, but I had other pains to think about by then.

This seat is the most comfy thing I have been on, but I'm thinking about trying a broken in Brooks if this kind of thing is going to continue to happen. I can't use a different post, it's a sheep and it must have a sheep post, that's part of the code.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

Were those rails made of butter?:eekster:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

That just seems a bit scary. I really like the sound and function of those saddles, but I don't think I'm gonna be buying one with all these bent rail reports. They're just too expensive to have that happen. 

If Thomson post heads are supposed to offer more rail support than most other brands of posts, why are they causeing these saddles to fail so often? I have Thomson posts, and a BS custom (not yet here and with the Thomson head). Where on the rails should the saddle, or does the saddle need to be in order to not do this?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

mateomtb said:


> Just contacted about a replacement. I'm 165 and have to run it full back for my fit, just like the WTB I was using that has never bent.
> 
> It has been a slow bend and I have been adjusting the angle to get by for a couple months. Nothing like having your buddy tell you how jacked your seat is right before a 100 mile race  It did get worse by the end of the race, but I had other pains to think about by then.
> 
> This seat is the most comfy thing I have been on, but I'm thinking about trying a broken in Brooks if this kind of thing is going to continue to happen. I can't use a different post, it's a sheep and it must have a sheep post, that's part of the code.


Your saddle looks really really long too.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*my thoughts are*



I have Thomson posts said:


> that if I didn't have the seat so far back it might not of bent. OTOH I think that it should be expected that somone would run the saddle anywhere the saddle rail allows, that's what it's for right? If you shouldn't run the saddle in this position, make the rail shorter or make a stop or something so it can't be in the compromising position. Or maybe the directions say this and I didn't read it And yes it is really long, that's why I have to run it so far back, I did notice how the replacement one of the other posters here has is a bit shorter. That could be the fix.
> 
> I really really like this saddle and hope I can get a new one that doesn't bend. In the last few months I have done many many 50+ mile rides on it and it is sooo nice on my butt! I'm going to do everything I can to make it work, except break the sheep code and change my post.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

mateomtb said:


> I'm going to do everything I can to make it work, except break the sheep code and change my post.


The BS custom post I'm waiting (taking too long) for has 40mm of offset. Try something like that instead of your straight BS post... code intact.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*Ha ha*



Wish I Were Riding said:


> The BS custom post I'm waiting (taking too long) for has 40mm of offset. Try something like that instead of your straight BS post... code intact.


I've waited awhile for some parts from James too. I rode leadville 100 with him over the weekend and gave him a little poke about a sweet stem he's making me after he beat my ass. He is so freaking busy you have to bug him a bit, but he always comes through.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey shlt breaks..*



Big Chipper said:


> Funny...I never hear anyone complaining of their Brooks breaking.
> 
> :thumbsup:


sometime..


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

mateomtb said:


> Nothing like having your buddy tell you how jacked your seat is right before a 100 mile race


Sorry Mateo but that saddle is JACKED...I only said it ONCE before the race BTW!!


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

So just for curiosity sake . . . What brooks saddle(s) compare(s) with the an-atomica in width, comfort etc?


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

BeerCan said:


> So just for curiosity sake . . . What brooks saddle(s) compare(s) with the an-atomica in width, comfort etc?


They are all comfortable but choosing the most comfortable one for your riding style depends on the kind of riding position you prefer.Generally,the wider saddles like the B17 are more suitable for a handle bar position that is higher than the saddle.Many have complained that this saddle is too wide to get behind when riding MTB but with the new resurgence in use of Hite Rite wanabe seat posts like gravity dropper and speedball,that becomes a mute point.Narrower saddles like the swallow are designed for more of a racing position and is ideal drop bars,the size of the swift is in between those two and strikes a nice balance for those who ride with their handlebars near the level of the saddle.All come in Ti rails so they would be lighter than an anitomica and they can also be butchered for further weight reduction and comfort,McMwin (Selle Anitomica) does this (at least the taint cutout) and can also made them waterproof for around $50.
Edit:What made the Titanico interesting is that its high adjust-ability allowed it to encompass ride qualities from all three of brooks ATB saddles in one saddle.
I would be interested in seeing a new review by RainMan of the new version of the Titanico,it would be nice to see what his opinion is on the shorter rails and stiffer hide.Would the Titanico now be so radically different from the Brooks saddles I wonder?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*My Titanicos...*

...have been nothing but smooth sailing for me.

Supremely comfy, good looking, plenty tough enough for me (185-195 lbs on cross and fixed gear bikes) and made by a small company in the USA.

The rail length has put leather on my menu after years of wishing Brooks would do something similar.


----------



## timroz (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine was about 500 grams out of the box. Non clyde, non watershed. Just the regular laminated Titanico LD. Leather thickness varies / weight varies.

IMO it's worth the 270 grams more than the Ti railed WTB I had been using. I put the WTB on the Pug and went for a 3 hour ride on Sunday that was not pleasant at all. I'll be ordering another Titanico for the Pug.


----------



## timroz (Feb 25, 2007)

When did they change? Mine's about 3 months old and seems to be the older version based on the comparison pic earlier in the thread.


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

If the shorter rail comment was in response to my picture above I want to state that the rail length was exactly the same. Just the "nose" was longer.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*Got my replacement*



mateomtb said:


> Just contacted about a replacement. I'm 165 and have to run it full back for my fit, just like the WTB I was using that has never bent.
> 
> It has been a slow bend and I have been adjusting the angle to get by for a couple months. Nothing like having your buddy tell you how jacked your seat is right before a 100 mile race  It did get worse by the end of the race, but I had other pains to think about by then.
> 
> This seat is the most comfy thing I have been on, but I'm thinking about trying a broken in Brooks if this kind of thing is going to continue to happen. I can't use a different post, it's a sheep and it must have a sheep post, that's part of the code.


Quick and easy transaction to replace my bent seat. Just got the new one and it is shorter overall for sure, but I do not know if the rails are the same length because I sent the old one back. I was told to use a layback post and longer clamp or I assume use at own risk. I see another poster says the rails are the same length. Great seat glad to have it back!!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

mateomtb said:


> Quick and easy transaction to replace my bent seat. Just got the new one and it is shorter overall for sure, but I do not know if the rails are the same length because I sent the old one back. I was told to use a layback post and longer clamp or I assume use at own risk. I see another poster says the rails are the same length. Great seat glad to have it back!!


How long did it take?


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*took about*

2 weeks from when I sent the old one back.


----------



## lemonpedals23 (Feb 5, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Everyone seems to agree that these saddle are comfortable, but I am not too impressed by the strength, design or attitude of the company.


I think PBbreath hit it on the head. I have talked to the company several times and while they have an amazing approach to saddle comfort, the above mentioned issues will most certainly land them in the "remember kooka cranks" category. Sad really, with proper interest, they could make a serious mark in the industry.


----------



## Paladin (Aug 7, 2006)

*Unfortunaltely...*



lemonpedals23 said:


> I think PBbreath hit it on the head. I have talked to the company several times and while they have an amazing approach to saddle comfort, the above mentioned issues will most certainly land them in the "remember kooka cranks" category. Sad really, with proper interest, they could make a serious mark in the industry.


I have to agree. As some of you may remember, I sold dozens of these to riders on this board. I have (had) four, myself. I switched my road bike to a recumbent, so the Titanico went along. My wife has two, one roadie, one MTB and they are both fine, but she weighs 130. I weigh 230 and my MTB saddle bent pretty good. Plus I had one of my previously happy customers return a saddle that failed him, so I sent two back for refund. What a mess dealing with that Tom Milton guy. He is weird, and I am glad to not have to deal with him any longer.

My wife will keep her two, but no more new ones, and no more middle-manning to other riders. Cripes, dealing with him to get my refund was frustrating. Took me months. Not good.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

as my wife says, "there's an ass for every seat"

In this case this seat and my hind quarters get along fantastically....best seat I've yet to own. WTB Devo.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I was really tempted to try those seats, but in the end I decided I better not try. I've own and really liked the WTB Devo, but now I'm riding a Specalized Phenom. It was cheaper to buy than another Devo, is reasonable weight, is longer than the Devo, and I can get my seat back further with it now (which I needed). So far I'm very happy with the Phenom.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Reading through this thread I can't help but wonder how many saddles need to bent for the maker to stop say he found nothing in common and the number of bent saddles is not significant...
I exchanged few mails with Tom a while ago asking him about these problems and if the saddles change somehow to fix it.
His reply was basically the same "not enough in common and not significant numbers.."
He put the blame mostly on the seatpost people are using, and recommend me to find some old Campi' Ti' or Alu'... sorry but this is fairly new product on the market and in this short time I hear of so many bant rails, more then any other saddle I can remember especially on the high end / $$.
Good customer service start from a good product.
Mybe this thread name should have bean "Greatest and most bant saddle in the world".
Many users say it's the most comfortable ever and it might very weel be but until this issue is resolved I'm going to keep using the second most comfortable saddle...


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

Well right now I am also looking for the "second most comfortable saddle" in the world. I have had 3 of these and all of them have had problems. 2 bent and 1 the leather was so loose it had no tension. In all fairness the first bent saddle was warrantied but at this point I am pretty much done with this company.

So where do I go from here? Brooks? I need a really comfortable saddle that is wider than what most saddle makers offer. What did the people who quit using the atomica go to?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

BeerCan said:


> Well right now I am also looking for the "second most comfortable saddle" in the world. I have had 3 of these and all of them have had problems. 2 bent and 1 the leather was so loose it had no tension. In all fairness the first bent saddle was warrantied but at this point I am pretty much done with this company.
> 
> So where do I go from here? Brooks? I need a really comfortable saddle that is wider than what most saddle makers offer. What did the people who quit using the atomica go to?


Maybe you should consider send Tom a Brook to cut. Or try cutting one yourself? For now, I'm not going this route as I'm happy with my Phenom.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

BeerCan said:


> So where do I go from here? Brooks? I need a really comfortable saddle that is wider than what most saddle makers offer. What did the people who quit using the atomica go to?


i picked up a brooks B17, its dimensions are pretty similar to the titanico, except the nose is shorter.

as mentioned above, you can send one of these to get the titanico cutout for 50bucks. your you could chop them yourself.

i picked mine up on ebay for about 40bucks.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Want a better saddle? Just take a Brooks, and get busy. Here's my ProSwallow, came out nicely, till I tried to champfer the edges a bit, now they're a bit wobbly lookin'...ah well, saddle was free anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Add another one to the 200 lb+ bent rail club. Yes, it was comfortable as hell, but there seems to be a problem...i ride xc in houston for gawd's sake.


----------



## DaUsualSuspect (Dec 18, 2006)

*Seat post mods seem to be working*

I had replaced my saddle after bending the rails and modified my Thomson post by making a longer lower clamp out of tempered, tool steel. 7 months of riding have not bent the rails yet. Maybe I ride a little lighter in the saddle. I don't kow but aside from a little creakingit looks good.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Creaking...*

The creaking made me take these saddles off my bike. Couldn't take it anymore.

Super comfy though.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> The creaking made me take these saddles off my bike. Couldn't take it anymore.


I hear ya, that's my experience with several of them. Can't get rid of the creak. Plus they stretch like a mo'fo.

I'm back on a nice, new Brooks Team Pro that's breaking in beautifully. The Titanico's comfy, but a bit too soft for me, I'm totally happy with the Team Pro. No creaks, no bent rails, no floppy leather.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

The most comfortable saddle? Yes. Still on my rig? No. Customer service was awesome and love these saddles, but after bending it, the new one now lives on my fixer townie. Great for riding without a chamois. If they ever figure out how to make it sturdy enough to handle my weight (2 bills even) , I'll never ride another saddle.


----------



## free_rideman (Feb 25, 2006)

Reading some of the stuff on here is funny. Take what I will say with a grain of salt because I am in the bike industry but don't have any connection to selle an-atomica. 

I bought my first saddle about a year ago in the spring of 07 for a cyclocross/heavy duty road bike. It was the titanico LD clydesdale with the watershed leather. First ride on it was very experimental and more adjustment then riding but compared to other saddles the titanico was much easier to adjust and each change made a big difference. I kept on riding and about two rides in the saddle was pretty much adjusted. The only thing that was left was tension adjustment. As said by a previous poster, these saddles do stretch, but be careful in adjusting them. Go slow and let the saddle adjust over time.

My initial experience was better by huge measure compared to other saddles. No saddle will be perfect though. Sitting on your ass is not something people are generally designed to do for too long. That being said, the worst thing I would get on the titanico would be a small numb feeling of the butt muscles comparable to sitting in a car seat for a long drive (genitals are left unaffected though). The difference though is when standing up for a couple hills or generally standing up to change your position would stop this and restore the butt to original sensation. Many other saddles that I have tried would keep my butt sore for hours after or even days. Totally different experience with this saddle.

I was so confident from the initial experience that I bought a second one for my road bike and did a century the day after putting it on. After the century my butt didn't even hurt sitting down!

Yes there is a creaking issue which doesn't come out on all saddles. Only one of my saddles started creaking after a rainy ride. This is easily prevented by putting grease on the tension bolt and underneath the nose where the metal rest is that supports the saddle. I did the same to the other saddle just as a preventive measure.

As for bending issues... I have not encountered any. I am around 200lbs and have a friend that has one that is 230lbs. We both ride road but that is what this saddle is designed for more in my opinion. This is not a heavy duty all mountain saddle. If you are bending the rails because you keep your butt sitting on rough trails you are not using proper technique. If that is not the case then you are pushing the saddle too far backwards on the rails. Compared to regular saddles this saddle generally likes to be central on the rails with the correct seat post.

Haven't tried any brooks saddles in my time to compare. I am sure they are good and very similar to the titanico but price and waterproof leather are a plus for selle an-atomica

I have ridden two saddles and have two other friends I convinced of getting their own. All of us are beyond pleased with them.

I will be purchasing two more this year.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Brooks Swallow is the best in my opinion. To bad the customer service is a pain. Anyone know how to get one of these thing warrantied?


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I must admit that I have been skeptical of everyone singing the praises of these saddles, but after sitting on one for a while at the bike show I was sold. I think that it was the most comfortable saddle for me ever. I haven't ridden on it for several hours at once or anything, but I'm certainly going to get one for my next ride.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

free_rideman said:


> Reading some of the stuff on here is funny. Take what I will say with a grain of salt because I am in the bike industry but don't have any connection to selle an-atomica.
> 
> I bought my first saddle about a year ago in the spring of 07 for a cyclocross/heavy duty road bike. It was the titanico LD clydesdale with the watershed leather. First ride on it was very experimental and more adjustment then riding but compared to other saddles the titanico was much easier to adjust and each change made a big difference. I kept on riding and about two rides in the saddle was pretty much adjusted. The only thing that was left was tension adjustment. As said by a previous poster, these saddles do stretch, but be careful in adjusting them. Go slow and let the saddle adjust over time.
> 
> ...


This is great, not only special seatpost is needed for this saddle now there is need to learn how to ride as well and all that in order to use the "Greatest saddle in the world"...


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

It is not the greatest saddle in world. It is just a tribute.

Two hundred pounds doesn't qualify you as obese. I wouldn't buy (especially expensive) that I was afraid to ride. Next thing you'll tell me you don't wear your Rolex and only polish your Ferarri...


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I had two Selle An-atomicas (Titanico, waterproof, clyde). The first was the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned and didn't bend. I sold it when going between SS builds. The second bent on my FS Behemoth on the first ride. I can *understand* on a HT w/rigid post but on a 5" travel FS bike? Boo.

Paladin/Mark was very helpful in getting me a refund on saddle #2. Back to my other favorite saddle - WTB Laser V with Ti rails. Even at my portliest (260#) they have not failed me and I've three of them on anywhere from a rigid HT to full squisher.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

thesenator said:


> Two hundred pounds doesn't qualify you as obese.


It does if you're under 5' 9"


----------



## free_rideman (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ lol for previous post.

What I am trying to say it that the selle an atomica is not really meant for full suspension bikes. Or anything that goes on really rough trails. It is more of a fireroad, maybe xc saddle....

When doing serious mountain bikes rides you will have to get up off the saddle and move around shifting your weight. The size of the titanico doesn't help in that regard. And compared to most saddles it is longer thus an incorrect installation will give you too much leverage and help you destroy it. Then add these factors and have a person that is heavy ride into a hole at high speed... what will happen?

Keep the smaller tougher saddles on bikes that you don't sit on as much. Selle an atomica makes saddles for sitting.. ie: road bikes, cyclocross and light mountain biking.

Not everyone has broken theirs. Thus one has to question why they are breaking. But most everyone has agreed that the saddle is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

free_rideman said:


> ^^ lol for previous post.
> 
> What I am trying to say it that the selle an atomica is not really meant for full suspension bikes. Or anything that goes on really rough trails. It is more of a fireroad, maybe xc saddle....
> 
> ...


Great summation of what is going on here. I agree whole heartedly.

Too bad that something this comfortable can't be done for more severe off roading. However it may be, my saddle will be relegated to gravel grinders and commuting, but that is where it will work best any way. Off road I am in and out of the saddle so much, the comfort factor of the Selle Anatomica is somewhat a moot point. Add in the troubles with bent rails and it just doesn't make sense to use it there.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

mateomtb said:


> Just contacted about a replacement. I'm 165 and have to run it full back for my fit, just like the WTB I was using that has never bent.
> 
> It has been a slow bend and I have been adjusting the angle to get by for a couple months. Nothing like having your buddy tell you how jacked your seat is right before a 100 mile race  It did get worse by the end of the race, but I had other pains to think about by then.
> 
> This seat is the most comfy thing I have been on, but I'm thinking about trying a broken in Brooks if this kind of thing is going to continue to happen. I can't use a different post, it's a sheep and it must have a sheep post, that's part of the code.


You're rode that in a 100 mile race!?

I guess I'm having trouble understanding the religious following of this saddle when I see pictures like this. Obviously there are major quality issues. Aren't there newer saddles available now which still provide the comfort and fit that you're looking for?


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*Yup*



Patriot222 said:


> You're rode that in a 100 mile race!?


I did. I didn't start the race with it that bent, but it was by the time it was over. I look at that photo now and wonder how I made it in on that. I did kind of notice I was feeling kind of like I was on a chopper, but I guess I was just having too much fun at the time to care. 

I have been riding the trusty WTB Laser Ti (which is great) since then, It just so happens that I finally put my replacement Titanico on yesterday and it really is night and day. It just feels sooooo good. I'm going to get a lay back post built to get the clamp more to the back of the rails. Hopefully that will cure my bending issues.

If not I guess I'll just blame it on my poor "riding technique". I'll just keep practicing, and maybe someday it will get better.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Selle AnAtomica Saddle....*

As I originally tested and recommended this saddle on mtbr, I thought that I had better clear up a few points here, as this thread keeps on popping up.

1: In my opinion, this is the most comfortable saddle in the world. After extensive testing of the original AnAtomica waaay back when I first got one, my opinion hasn't changed on that at all.

2: The saddle rails are too soft for heavy weight riders who like to sit down and pedal over bumps on the trail. Even though I have given my AnAtomica's hell, I have never bent a rail, but I only weigh 165lb, and I stand up a lot.

3: I recommended this saddle because I believed that it was a definite step forward in comfort and technology for bike riders, however, I had no idea that the rails were too soft for heavier riders and that the problems with bending rails would eventually come up.

4: It does make a difference where you have the saddle rails positioned on the post clamp. If you can get the saddle rails in the centre of the clamp, there is much less chance of bending them.
However, this isn't something that riders should have to worry about, it is more a concern of the manufacturer to make sure that the saddle rails are strong enough to take the abuse of heavier riders or those riders who need to position the saddle off centre on the rails in order to achieve the perfect pedaling position.

5: I want to make it crystal clear that I no longer recommend this saddle. Even though the design is really good and it is very comfortable to ride on, I cannot recommend a component that continues to fail under normal use.
Until Selle decides to do something about changing the steel they use in the rails of this saddle, all I can say is ...... don't buy one. 
The design itself is fantastic, it is without a doubt the most comfortable saddle I have ever used, but all that is useless if the rails bend.

An english Brooks saddle with the AnAtomica cut-out is an excellent alternative. The rails on the Brooks saddles do not bend. I have gone this route with my own saddles, and they work very well.

6: In conclusion, I really hope that Selle gets their act together and fixes this soft rail problem. The saddle design is worth replacing the rails with something that won't bend, because the AnAtomica is very, very comfortable.

However, until they do so, I would advise anyone considering this saddle to think carefully about purchasing one, especially if you are a heavyweight rider.

R.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Umm...*



free_rideman said:


> ^^ lol for previous post.
> 
> Keep the smaller tougher saddles on bikes that you don't sit on as much. Selle an atomica makes saddles for sitting.. ie: road bikes, cyclocross and light mountain biking.


Flying remounts not included, right?


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

mateomtb said:


> I did. I didn't start the race with it that bent, but it was by the time it was over. I look at that photo now and wonder how I made it in on that. I did kind of notice I was feeling kind of like I was on a chopper, but I guess I was just having too much fun at the time to care.
> 
> I have been riding the trusty WTB Laser Ti (which is great) since then, It just so happens that I finally put my replacement Titanico on yesterday and it really is night and day. It just feels sooooo good. I'm going to get a lay back post built to get the clamp more to the back of the rails. Hopefully that will cure my bending issues.
> 
> If not I guess I'll just blame it on my poor "riding technique". I'll just keep practicing, and maybe someday it will get better.


The WTB Laser Ti looks like a heck of a nice seat. Sounds like you spoiled yourself due to all your suffering on the old one....lol.

Glad that you're happy with it. You deserve it after a 100 mile race with the "noodle" seat..


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

So, would my 145 pound arse be ok on this thing if I were riding pretty tame stuff? That thing sure was comfy when I tested it out. I just don't want the thing to bust mid ride or anything.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cocheese said:


> So, would my 145 pound arse be ok on this thing if I were riding pretty tame stuff? That thing sure was comfy when I tested it out. I just don't want the thing to bust mid ride or anything.


Rainman post item #5. Soft saddle is nice - soft rails are not. Spend your sheckles elsewhere.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, if you buy a Brooks and have him mod it for you, would that one be more durable? (Sorry if this has already been addressed. I was lazy and did not want to read the whole thread.)


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

cocheese said:


> Well, if you buy a Brooks and have him mod it for you, would that one be more durable? (Sorry if this has already been addressed. I was lazy and did not want to read the whole thread.)


 Answer: Yes.

R.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Rainman said:


> Answer: Yes.
> 
> R.


Thanks Rainman.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Cocheese, it's a tough call. I'm 160-165 pounds and have slightly bent the rails on one of my Titanicos just _commuting_ on it -- mounted in the most rearward position. Not enough to damage it or make it unusable, however.

I've also done a decent amount of biking on my other one -- mounted about 1cm further forward -- and not bent the rails. I also have not further bent the rails on the first one since I shifted it forward.

After my KM was stolen a month ago, I've spent the intervening time riding on my B.17. Finally last night I couldn't stand the poor fit (Brooks don't go far enough back for me) any longer and I grabbed the Titanico off the fully and put it on the commuter. Ahhh! Besides the fit issue, the Titanico is just so d*** comfortable I'll keep riding it even if I bend rails and have to replace it annually. It's _that comfortable_.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

GlowBoy said:


> Cocheese, it's a tough call. I'm 160-165 pounds and have slightly bent the rails on one of my Titanicos just _commuting_ on it -- mounted in the most rearward position. Not enough to damage it or make it unusable, however.
> 
> I've also done a decent amount of biking on my other one -- mounted about 1cm further forward -- and not bent the rails. I also have not further bent the rails on the first one since I shifted it forward.
> 
> After my KM was stolen a month ago, I've spent the intervening time riding on my B.17. Finally last night I couldn't stand the poor fit (Brooks don't go far enough back for me) any longer and I grabbed the Titanico off the fully and put it on the commuter. Ahhh! Besides the fit issue, the Titanico is just so d*** comfortable I'll keep riding it even if I bend rails and have to replace it annually. It's _that comfortable_.


It is a tough call, and I agree, the Titanico is extremely comfy. If only they would fix the damn rails, it can't be that hard to do, surely.

R.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

GlowBoy said:


> Cocheese, it's a tough call. I'm 160-165 pounds and have slightly bent the rails on one of my Titanicos just _commuting_ on it -- mounted in the most rearward position. Not enough to damage it or make it unusable, however.
> 
> I've also done a decent amount of biking on my other one -- mounted about 1cm further forward -- and not bent the rails. I also have not further bent the rails on the first one since I shifted it forward.
> 
> After my KM was stolen a month ago, I've spent the intervening time riding on my B.17. Finally last night I couldn't stand the poor fit (Brooks don't go far enough back for me) any longer and I grabbed the Titanico off the fully and put it on the commuter. Ahhh! Besides the fit issue, the Titanico is just so d*** comfortable I'll keep riding it even if I bend rails and have to replace it annually. It's _that comfortable_.


Thanks for the info Glowboy. I think I am going to roll the dice and order one. Like you said, it is just the most comfortable saddle I have ever tried. I still like the WTB saddles, the Laser V and the Pure V, but I'm going to try one of these and see if I will last for me. I will always have the WTBs as a backup. He should make one with burly Ti rails.


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*Bump. Any changes with Selle An-Atomica saddles?*

Has the bent rail situation changed with Selle An-Atomica saddles?

Has anyone tried the Brooks Imperial yet?


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

No, I don't think there are any updates to the belt-rail problem

Recently I seriously bent the rails on one of mine -- enough to point the nose skyward -- just going over a big bump on the way home from work.

I was able to bend the saddle back _by hand_ by the side of the road. I'm not kidding. I just pulled up really hard on the back and pushed down really hard on the front with my gloved hands. Problem solved. I guess. Just goes to show how flimsy those rails are, though.

Since then I've switched to a Titec Hellbent El Norte seatpost (45mm setback), which puts the clamp near the center of the rails for me and should minimize the problem in the future.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

The newer saddles look way different than my gen. 1 beasts.

Anything new to report? Noisiness fixed? Rails bending no more?


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just thinking about the same few days ago.
Intersting to find out if they make some changes to fix these problems ??


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

Oddly enough I've become a fan of the older Selle San Marco made Bontrager Race Day saddles, you know, the ugly ones with all the red, white and green stitching on them and the big wang pillow in the center; those. 
They have just enough cushion that you don't feel (deleted as not to offend any one's sensibilities) by blind gorilla but not so squishy as to feel as if you had pooped your shorts while riding.
Also, since they have a pretty narrow profile they enable you to easily drop off the back of the saddle with out snagging baggy style riding shorts on them.
Are they the lightest saddle out there? No.
Are they the strongest saddle out there? No.
Are they still commercially available? No. I'm not sure what's going on with the new Bontrager designs but there's not a comfortable saddle in the whole lot of them. 
I scored a used one at a used bike shop for about 1/3 it went for new, and that appeals to my inner cheapskate.


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

mainlyfats said:


> The newer saddles look way different than my gen. 1 beasts.
> 
> Anything new to report? Noisiness fixed? Rails bending no more?


Where do you see the new saddles? The one on the website I looked at looks exactly like the ones I had last year.


----------



## damon09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Just put one on my 29er & am giving it a try. Comfort rules since I rarely roll around in padded riding shorts.

Tom Milton btw, already provided great service by allowing me to change saddle colors to something I preferred since mine was a gift.

I have yet to adjust the tensioning screw at the front, but plan on that for ride #4.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

anyone have the nose work loos and need to re tension?I have had this problem on all of mine


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I killed one...on my 5x5 FS bike. The Titanico on my rigid SS was glorious. Yes, I had the rails centered and no, I did not land on it. Good CS though...they took care of it under warranty. 

I sold the replacement saddle and went back to WTB Laser V Ti's on all my bikes. Yet to bend a single one despite my large carcass.


----------



## prphoto (Mar 17, 2006)

Shouldn't this be a leather saddle thread? How bout Fizik Gobi? too boring?


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks like Selle Anatomica has FINALLY upgraded the rails to Chromoly!!! And are apparently working on a lighter version to be released in 2012.

http://www.selleanatomica.com/


----------



## specialspartan (Mar 1, 2012)

no, they just recently switched to chromoly rails. supposedly, this will solve the problem with us heavy guys bending them. i'll let you know after i've ridden mine for a month.


----------



## h2otaco (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a tough question. I have a Fizik Aliante on both MTBs. It's a very popular saddle both on the mtn and on the road. You see a lot of guy using it in the pro peloton.

I do really like the new San Marco Mantra. I have one on my roadie and it's the best road saddle I've ever had. But it's not nearly as proven as the Aliante.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

My ass has been lovin the Terry Fly.

Best, John


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

Best road saddle - An old Brooks that's worn to suit the rider.
Best XC saddle - Selle Italia SLR XC.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow you guys have been surfing a little too far out to sea. Come on in a little closer at least into the breaker zone. This is 2012 correct?


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn this thread...now I have a new saddle on the way. They're on sale at the link above if anyone is interested.


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow you guys have been surfing a little too far out to sea. Come on in a little closer at least into the breaker zone. This is 2012 correct?


Nah.... Much prefer being right out-the-back..... That way nobody can see just how badly I surf.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Major Clanger said:


> Nah.... Much prefer being right out-the-back..... That way nobody can see just how badly I surf.


Yep and stay clear of Pier breaks. Too much of an audience there.


----------

